# General Tso's Compressor BoM?



## bobthebuilder (Mar 20, 2020)

Excited about this pedal and would love to pre-shop for some parts!


----------



## K Pedals (Mar 23, 2020)

*Pots*
B100k W20k A10k
*Resistors*
10k 5x
4.7k 4x
180r 4x
1.5k 2x
39k 2x
33k
330k 2x
2.2k
100k 2x
82k
10m
1m
120k
47r
*Caps*
330p
100n 3x
10n 2x
1u (film box) 2x
33n 2x
470n 2x
22n
10u 3x
47u
100u
*Transistors*
Bc557b 2x
Bc549c 2x
J113
*Diodes*
1n5817
1n4148 6x
*IC*
OPA2134

And 2 LDRs and Leds
and an on/on toggle (I think?)


----------



## Robert (Mar 24, 2020)

Correct.  Two LDRs (I used GL5516 for prototyping), two 5mm Green LEDs (standard brightness), and one On/On SPDT.


----------



## BurntFingers (Mar 24, 2020)

You can also use a plain ol TL072 as the ic if you can't find an opa for a decent price. I paid $12 for mine and don't hear much/any difference between that and the TL.


----------



## Aria51 (Apr 14, 2020)

Will the Tayda LDR's work in place of the GL5516? How about a diffused green or yellow LED? The clear ones are incredibly bright.


----------



## lcipher3 (Apr 14, 2020)

what green LEDs for General Tso?
					

Have a few boards coming - what GREEN LEDs to go with the GL5516 LDR?    Standard ? https://www.taydaelectronics.com/led-5mm-green.html  Super Bright? https://www.taydaelectronics.com/led-5mm-green-water-clear-super-bright.html




					forum.pedalpcb.com


----------



## bkn1966 (May 11, 2020)

Transistor substitutions.... BC549c w/ BC549,
BC557 w/ BC327.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (May 11, 2020)

BurntFingers said:


> You can also use a plain ol TL072 as the ic if you can't find an opa for a decent price. I paid $12 for mine and don't hear much/any difference between that and the TL.



Depending on where you bought your OPA2134, it may well have been a TL072 that was relabeled.


----------



## BurntFingers (May 11, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Depending on where you bought your OPA2134, it may well have been a TL072 that was relabeled.



Perhaps but I doubt it, unless the retailer themselves were scammed that way. I bought it from an IT supplier here in NZ.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (May 11, 2020)

Post a pic of one.  I just identified a bogus one for another person here.  A quick check is to wire both opamps as unity gain followers, biased at 1/2Vcc and measure the current into pin 8.  Nominal for an OPA2134 is 8mA.  Anything under 4mA is definitely suspect.  Top device in this pic is fugazi, purchased on eBay.  Bottom one is legit, purchased from Mouser.  Notice how the B's are shaped in the Burr-Brown logo at the very bottom and compare it to the logos on the two devices. There are other clues as well: paint in the dimple & the ®.  Top device Icc = 2.77mA.  Bottom device Icc = 8.1mA.


----------

